# International 574 Desil Brakes



## Stevesgarden (Jun 27, 2014)

I've been trying to help the landowner where I hunt.The brakes have went out on his tractor.
He's getting up in years and having memory problems.
He wants to add brake fluid to his International 574.but doesn't remember where to add it.

I've been trying to find info online.He can't find his Manuel Best I can figure is they are Manuel hydraulic brakes and don't use brake fluid .Am I correct that they run off the tractors hydraulic system.? I spent several hours cleaning up old fluid,tightening lines,nuts and bolts. Seems like all the leaks are fixed. I'm thinking that things have leaked for along time and he has air in the system and it needs to be bled. Any advice would be appreciated.I've worked on Planes,cars,mowers ect. Just getting my feet wet on tractors.


----------

